# Can you get remote start on a 2013 beetle



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Question is this, can i put the remote start components on my 2013 beetle TDI DSG like that of the Passat TDI DSG? i know i would need another key fob that would have the remote start button on it, but what all would i need from VW to put in the car? thanks guys


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Would be cheaper to get an aftermarket remote start system than trying to retrofit the stock one

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wanted to do the same thing to mine but use aftermarket compnents but so far DEI (largest mobile security company) only has a solution if you lose a key fob! Since I only got two I'd have to buy another one for $300+ and the remote start parts and install. 

Didn't seem worth it to me. 

I was trying to add it to the factory remote so I wouldn't have a secondary remote just for the remote start. Not sure if a fob has to be lost if a secondary remote is added though


----------

